# Fitting LED striplights in cab



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

The cab seats are arguably the most comfortable yet there is little illumination in this area making reading difficult at night. 

The following describes how I fitted LED strip-lights in the cab of my Auto Trail Frontier Mohawk mine is a high line model but looking at AT brochure the same procedure can probably be used on both Low-line and Super Low-line models. For anyone thinking of going this route it is surprisingly straightforward and takes a couple of hours or so to complete.
Due to photo upload restrictions this will be spread this over a series of postings. In the final one I will supply links to the items purchased for this project.
It is firstly necessary to remove the plastic decor nosing and end covers, remove the thin black (different colour in other year models) strip running from side to side that coves the fixing screws (photo 1) This strip is held in place with double sided tape and in my case was impossible to remove without pulling off a lot of the adhesive surface so it would be wise to purchase some tape for the reassembly
The centre long nosing is fixed by 3 screws (photo 2) remove and gently pull nosing toward you and off. The 2 end sections are held by 2 visible screws and 1 hidden one. To access the latter take out the small black screws holding the vertical plastic trim in place, in my case I had to remove the top second and third screws down to allow sufficient movement of this strip for access to remove the screw fixing bottom of end sections Photo 3 shows drivers side with end section removed fixing screw-holes are visible in vertical section of plastic trim.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Next it is necessary to remove the fabric covered panel on bulkhead behind drivers seat photo 4.

Carefully lever out the 2 fabric covered pins I use a blunt table knife for this, these pins cover the fixing screws (2 off photo 5) securing panel in place, remove and lift away panel. This allows access to the 2 screws which secure the plastic cable cover, remove screws and cover (photo 6) this allows access for cables into the base of overhead locker housing charger unit and all cabling


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Ensure all power is now turned off and mains disconnected, remove the 4 screws holding the Sargent psu unit in place, gently pull it toward you, there is enough cable and they are substantial enough to support the relatively light psu unit whilst you work around it. Photo 7. 
To make life easy I elected to use the supply from the under-locker spotlight on the drivers side and run cables across to passenger side, at this stage my wife and I had agreed 2 short led strips would be better than one long continuous unit right across cab and we wanted both switchable and dimmable. 
At this stage I made up the supply cables for each led strip. I purchased the 10mm clip on connectors for electrical connection to the strip, these come with a short length of very fine cable attached. I find it almost impossible to guarantee a good permanent connection trying to crimp on connectors on such thin cable so tinned and soldered them to the thicker supply cable completing the electrical insulation using shrink wrap.
There is a good sized void just in front of flip down monitor, I fed heavy duty green garden wire across the front, taped it to my made up supply cable and pulled it through photo’s 8 & 9.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Photo 10 shows passenger side cable in place and ready to accept replacement of the end cover. (The small white object just behind seat and in front of seatbelt is the connector for the led strip.) Photo 11 shows drivers side. The braided existing cable are the cables for flip down monitor. The red and black cable hanging down to left side is my fitted supply for the passenger side led. Photo 12 shows the end covers drilled out 20mm to accommodate the on/off rocker switches.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

. Photo 13 shows the drivers side cover with switch and cabling in place ready to be fitted, the led connector and its fine short lengths of cable can easily be seen soldered to the supply cable and the shrink wrapped joins. . Photo 14 again using green garden wire to guide and pull through supply cables and then push up into the bottom of the psu locker.
For ease I decided on tapping into the supply for the under locker reading spotlight (immediately behind driver seat), not wishing to modify or cut into the existing wiring I made up a double twin core 20 inch harness, I disconnected the short thin wires from the spot (male spade connectors) the heavier twin supply cables I connected to my harness and reconnected the spot to one pair of cables. At this stage I fitted the dimmer unit which was soldered to the supply harness and shrink wrap used to complete the electrical insulation, unlike a TV remote this is an rf unit so does not require line of sight and I secreted it in the space behind and below the psu. This dimmer can be seen attached to my made up harness at bottom of photo 15 bottom just left of centre resting against psu casing. I then connected up the supply cables for led’s to the output side of the dimmer using crimp connectors ensuring insulation integrity of all.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

. Photo 16 shows a better view of the dimmer. At this stage I powered up the system and checked all was working correctly before reassembly of all the fittings.
Photo 17 the finished project and 18 the discreetly placed rocker switch on passenger side and yes I did turn it through 180 degrees to its correct position (senior moment!) It should be pointed out if using this type of rocker switch you will need 4.8 mm female crimps slightly smaller than the standard type. We went for warm white led strip, the dimmer unit which comes with a small remote works very effectively and can be used to switch on and off the strips only when rocker switches are in the on position.
Links to items purchased for this project (all on Ebay) I had a good selection of crimps male and female so these may also need to be purchased.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370247201146?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370857726830?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170492569100?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330964146256?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281008503...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I'll be at the Peterborough show give me knock if you want further advice or to see the finished article (Funster section).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I recently did the same Stewart.

Half way through, and with bits of van spread all over the place, I began to wonder if it was worth the hassle!! 8O 

The result is very useful though I must say, specially since Mrs Zeb likes using the cab seat for reading . . . which might explain why the job was started in the first place!! :roll: 

Good guide - thanks.

Dave


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I see the gremlin that removes all text every time you upload a picture is back, what a pain made the posting of this very awkward. :-(

Posted this on Fun but have had to modify it slightly for facts as only 3 photos are allowed. I've quickly proof read it so if something is wrong or dosen't make sense please highlight it for me.

Any questions fire away.


----------

